# Estimated time frames for Visa's?



## KB84 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hello all, 
We currently live in the UK. My husband (South African) has been offered a job in SA, we have three children (all British born) and myself (also British). Supposing we accept the job and get a written offer, how long would It take to get all the Visa's we require? I gather it's a lengthy process. We will need study visa's for the older children, I won't be working. I'm just looking for a rough Idea really. Also Is it worth paying an immigration lawyer to take care of the paperwork? 
Thank you


----------



## abrownandy (Dec 31, 2014)

Sorry dear, No Idea


----------



## KB84 (Dec 29, 2014)

abrownandy said:


> Sorry dear, No Idea


That's ok I thought I'd asked for this post to be deleted, I have the information now.


----------

